# Maven & Run As Eclipse Application



## Kessi (9. Mrz 2010)

Hi zusammen

Während sich dank maven dependency management mein momentanes Eclipse-Plugin Projekt wunderbar bauen lässt und die betreffenden Dependencies z.B. beim ausführen von package auch vorhanden sind, erhalte ich beim Starten einer neuen Ecilpse Application mit meinem Plugin via "Run As" lauter ClassNotFoundExceptions.

Es hat den Anschein, als ob das Eclipse Plugin die Maven Dependencies nicht zu beachten scheint, obwohl diese ja im Projekt unter Build Path erscheinen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, beim Starten des Plugins diese Libraries mitzuladen?

Danke für Vorschläge und beste Grüsse
Kessi


----------



## maki (9. Mrz 2010)

Du musst eine Target Platform erstellen, M2 kann das auch machen, hast doch gestern einen Link bekommen.


----------



## Kessi (9. Mrz 2010)

Genau, es geht immer noch um das Einrichten ebendieses Projekts  . Ich stehe da wohl ein wenig auf dem Schlauch - mittlerweile bin ich zum maven-eclipse-plugin vorgedrungen, das viele Probleme löst, aber auch ein paar mitgebracht hat - wie ich ja bereits im anderen Thread zum Besten gegeben habe  .

Ich nehme an, dass dieses Problem auch gelöst sein wird, sobald ich beim anderen eine Antwort erhalte. Schau'n ma mal  ...


----------

